# NHL playoffs thread...



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Go Canucks go!!!
[YOUTUBE]yKpTJQOZIlM[/YOUTUBE]


good start for all three CDN teams :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of great hockey on tonight. 

With the Flames out, I don't really have a horse in this race. 

It would be very cool to see all 3 Canadian teams make it to the 2nd round. Esp with upsets to Pitt & Wash.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe this is Chicago's year


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

The sharks are choking again !!!!!!wilson should get the 4sale sign ready .he should get a couple rolls of hockey tape for joe thornton


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

WHAT!! that came back and won oh well


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

copperhead said:


> WHAT!! that came back and won oh well


yeah, that was looking pretty grim for a while there.
same with the Bruins and RedWings., for that matter.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

puckhead said:


> Go Canucks go!!!
> [YOUTUBE]yKpTJQOZIlM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> good start for all three CDN teams :smilie_flagge17:


If I was that King player, I would have laughed at the guy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This has got to be the toughest year (in recent years at least) to be able to pick a clear winner or 2 cup contenders.
I really dont see anyone owning up to deserving the cup.
And WTH has happened with the goaltenders? other than Anderson and maybe Miller, every other goalie has looked at least a little bit shaky at times, even the big names.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Damn, all the Canadian teams are down 2 to 1, I hope some of them tie up their series tonight.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Van is the only hope, IMO. Although I'd be just as happy is Buffalo went deep as I'd have a better chance of getting tickets than any other Cdn team within 6hrs from my house. but theyre a longshot too.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

what an amazingly frantic game tonight.
I hope some of you easterners stayed up for it.

wow. Sedins finally broke through.
Nucks finally killed a couple of penalties
and tagged a couple on the PP of their own.

best of three, coming up!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Sabres-Bruins game last night was fabulous hockey on every level. fast skating, great stick-handling, great shooting and passing, and some goal-tending that had more in common with soccer goalies than hockey. Boston fans in attendance absolutely got their money's worth last night.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

puckhead said:


> what an amazingly frantic game tonight.
> I hope some of you easterners stayed up for it.
> 
> wow. Sedins finally broke through.
> ...


Wish I could watch these late games. Vancouver is Canada's only hope right now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

puckhead said:


> what an amazingly frantic game tonight.
> I hope some of you easterners stayed up for it.
> 
> wow. Sedins finally broke through.
> ...


Yup, saw it. Sedins won it on their own...There used to be a lot of rumours about them being traded to TML last yr. Kind of glad they werent, TML would have just broken them, like they do every other decent player that came here in the past few yrs  Although it seems the rest of the world is starting to see Loungo as over-rated, as I always have.

I often stay up for west coast game, IMO its often more exciting hockey..."run and gun" as opposed to defense and grinder hockey thats been prevalent in the east over the past decade.
Only thing is, it seems all season on HNIC, the late game always seems to be some combination of Van vs. Edm. vs. Cal....and it can get a bit tedious seeing the same 3 teams.

Go Canucks!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Last night's Sens-Penguins game was another piece of great hockey playing. It was exhausting to watch (*triple* overtime?) I can't even begin to imagine how exhausted the players were.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Last night's Sens-Penguins game was another piece of great hockey playing. It was exhausting to watch (*triple* overtime?) I can't even begin to imagine how exhausted the players were.


Yes I'm tired today but what a great game. Too bad it didn't go the other way.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Yup, saw it. Sedins won it on their own...There used to be a lot of rumours about them being traded to TML last yr. Kind of glad they werent, TML would have just broken them, like they do every other decent player that came here in the past few yrs  Although it seems the rest of the world is starting to see Loungo as over-rated, as I always have.
> 
> I often stay up for west coast game, IMO its often more exciting hockey..."run and gun" as opposed to defense and grinder hockey thats been prevalent in the east over the past decade.
> Only thing is, it seems all season on HNIC, the late game always seems to be some combination of Van vs. Edm. vs. Cal....and it can get a bit tedious seeing the same 3 teams.
> ...


Yup those swedish twins are something else.

[YOUTUBE]iQmojMxvbCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I'm tired today but what a great game. Too bad it didn't go the other way.


Ah, but it DID. It went this way, and that way, then back the other way, then back again, and then the OTHER way, and then...... PHEW!! Tired just thinking about it.

Don Cherry made an interesting comment last night, amid the usual bombast. It was noted that there have been an exceptional number of too-many-men-on-the-ice penalties during the playoffs. Cherry credits this to the use of 30-second shifts, and the confusion that can result. Of course, at the same time, one of the things that I think has contributed to the rather high quality of hockey being played in these playoffs (in general, not just the Ottawa/Pittsburg series)* is* the shorter shift and the seemingly greater energy players bring to the ice as a result. I'm seeing players seriously go after the puck. I'm seeing fast skating and some great focussed passing. I'm seeing defencement right there when you need them. _Something_ has to account for it besides mere motivation.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

[video=youtube;WtgjzX5KuRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtgjzX5KuRU[/video]

attaboy Rip!!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, go Montreal. 

Halak is incredible tonight.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah! Halak is my boy! 
Big game, but there's one left and I'll be the hardest one!
If they keep P.K. SUbban on ice, I will be happy!
Go Habs Go!!!!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> Wow, go Montreal.
> 
> Halak is incredible tonight.


I am a self proclaimed Habs hater (being a leafs fan I guess thats expected) and was originally hoping Washington would eliminate them. Even though I hate ovey even more than the habs, I wanted the pens and caps to meet. I'm a big syd the kid fan and I wanted him to show he's better than ovey. However I've gained a little respect for the habs as they've shown some heart in forcing this to a game 7 when most thought Montreal would have a hard time winning a game in this series. Now I'm actually hoping that Montreal pulls it off and eliminates the caps. 
And if they do and then somehow manage to get by the pens, then I'll root for Montreal all the way to the cup. Now of course we all think that Montreal winning the cup this year is about as likely as the leafs winnng it next year, but Montreal does have that historical mojo going on. It wouldn't be the first time a goalie took them all the way. If Halak can continue to stand on his head and pull off those heroics night after night then who knows how far they could go.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Halak was incredible, but so was his defense, and Cammaleri, and so on... 

I hope tomorrow night's game will be as exciting as last nights.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy shit, Halak. goodbye Caps. that was freakin' amazing.
coming back from 3-1, and just shutting down that explosive offense


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Most exciting game since Canada won the gold. Wow.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edit again


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Good bye Ovey!!

[video=youtube;AaSdaeQp8ZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaSdaeQp8ZU[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't see the whole game, but did manage to see enough to know how good it was. Today, the CH is really HC, and stands for "hommage au Canada".

The play I liked best was actually one that, in the end, was moot. In the last few minutes, when the Caps had pulled their goalie, and were on the power play, Montreal cleared it down the ice and the puck was headed towards the open goal. I forget which Washington player it was, but the kid just flung himself onto the ice and reached as far as he could with his stick, just managing to poke the puck away from the net, mere milliseconds before it went in. That's my kinda hockey.

So we have Boston, Chicago, Detroit, and Montreal into the next round. That's 4 of the original 6. Daddy like.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

mhammer said:


> The play I liked best was actually one that, in the end, was moot. In the last few minutes, when the Caps had pulled their goalie, and were on the power play, Montreal cleared it down the ice and the puck was headed towards the open goal. I forget which Washington player it was, but the kid just flung himself onto the ice and reached as far as he could with his stick, just managing to poke the puck away from the net, mere milliseconds before it went in. That's my kinda hockey.
> 
> .


Nicklas Backstrom. he's an absolute stud. the most complete player on that team.
You've got plays like that, plus he put up 5g, 4a in the series. (101 pts in the regular season).

He's one of my favourite players not on my team.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well he's certainly one of the many reasons why they ended up where they did at the end of the regular season.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YEAH BABY..the Habs are holding their own again'st the Pen's... and we all tought they would'nt even make the series..hehe. IF by some miracles they were to go pass the Pen's...it would be SO COOL..HABS vs BRUINS..


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Canadians sure have the hardest road to the cup! Washington and now Pittsburgh. If they manage to beat the Pens, and they stay healthy, I think they can take the cup.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I'd love to see 4 of the "original 6" in the semi's - Montreal vs. Boston, Detroit vs. Chicago.


That could be cool.

While the Canucks & the Sharks are the only teams left who haven't wo the Cup before--the Blackhawks ahven't won it since before rither team existed, and the Bruins last won it well before the Sharks came into being-and the Canucks were still a very new team.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, Montreal. 

Everyone keeps expecting them to lay down and die (or go to the golf course). 

Game 7 Wednesday night!!


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edit some more


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

TONIGHT..on HD TV,,watch the Habs SHREDD A NEW ONE to the Pen's while Crobsy spends all his engergy whinning to the refs.....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was only able to catch the 3rd period, but it was sweet. Very sweet.

The CBC sports announcer was saying this morning that the Habs were the first and last team to play against the Penguins in the Mellon Arena (slated for replacement in time for the next season)...and beat the Penguins both times.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...we're done with the Whinning bitch Crosby. NOw time to shred a new to Boston hopefully...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't come down too hard on Crosby. This is a guy who is very skilled, and accustomed to being effective. To be that capable, and find yourself totally shut down for 7 games has got to be very frustrating. 

I'm curious. Did he ever have a 7-game scoreless streak during the regular season?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I watched Habs/Pens with one of my best friends, our dads, and a family friend as well. My friend and I have been Habs fans since we were in grade school, so to see them win was pretty damn nice - especially since I rarely watch hockey *L*. It will be an interesting final round!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a couple of weeks ago i was shouting "go habs go!" everywhere i went, just for fun.

people looked at me like i was crazy....


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, the Habs can thank the Leafs for their good fortune, LOL. If the buds had won the last game of the season against them, they wouldn't have even made the playoffs. 

Seriously tho, I'm glad Montreal won last night. It's been fun to watch them take apart both Washington and Pittsburg!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Big_Daddy said:


> Seriously tho, I'm glad Montreal won last night. It's been fun to watch them take apart both Washington and Pittsburg!


it's a special run for sure.
to take out the two _heavy _favourites from the east back to back is just unheard of.
I do think that whoever makes it through from the west would squash them like a bug, 
but then i thought Washington would too :rockon:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Well, I wouldn't come down too hard on Crosby. This is a guy who is very skilled, and accustomed to being effective. To be that capable, and find yourself totally shut down for 7 games has got to be very frustrating.
> 
> I'm curious. Did he ever have a 7-game scoreless streak during the regular season?


actually that is EXACTLY why people are comming down on him all over. not only in Quebec. he's just a whiining little bitch. it's been building up slowly. He's not the new Lemieux or Gretsky that's for sure. Talent he has....but sportmanship..he does'nt.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Its been fun watching the habs win, even though I'm far from a habs fan. Now I hope they lose the rest of the way. I don't think the Montreal retailers can take any more of the fans and their scumbag way of celebrating.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Its been fun watching the habs win, even though I'm far from a habs fan. Now I hope they lose the rest of the way. I don't think the Montreal retailers can take any more of the fans and their scumbag way of celebrating.


what the **** are you talking about!..the shit that happened last night has NOTHING to do with the fans celebrating. check your facts before posting BS man


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, yeah thats the bull shit I keep hearing. But its pretty rich in the history of riots, right back to Rpcket Richard. Tell me they weren't fans.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah, yeah thats the bull shit I keep hearing. But its pretty rich in the history of riots, right back to Rpcket Richard. Tell me they weren't fans.


if you don't have a clue...then don't talk about it. The Riot at the forium is 60 years old dude.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yeah, this dude here looks like he has never even seen an ice rink, besides he appears to be a Yankee fan, are they playing Buffalo?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

al3d said:


> if you don't have a clue...then don't talk about it. The Riot at the forium is 60 years old dude.


Yeah I realize that. And if that were the last one I guess there wouldn't be much to say.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I was born in Sherbrooke, Que and lived in Montreal and Ottawa as a kid. I'm a *HUGE* Habs fan, always was, always will be. I have to agree with Alain that theses are not representative of the spirit of most Habs fans. Anymore than the Oilers fans in Edmonton were responsible for similar events a few years back. There will always be those that take advantage of large, boisterous crowds that are difficult for police to control. 



4 Canadian sports riots | Macleans.ca - Culture - Books

YouTube - hockey riot, edmonton, alberta


























Oh yeah, and GO HABS GO!!


Shawn.


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

I wonder if the herd would police itself if their actions resulted in the team suffering? For example in this case if the league had the ability to give Montreal's first round pick to say Ottawa or Toronto if the fans were to "riot" maybe they either behave themselves or point out the trouble makers. The problem is that a handfull of idiots are able to hide in the crowd. Maybe this way at least the crowd would point them out to police, or perhaps even take matters into their own hands. LOL oh well just a thought.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

The hockey fans aren't the ones causing the problems in Montreal. People who don't care at all about hockey use the large crowds as an opportunity to go out and cause trouble.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

From today's Ottawa Citizen. I thought it was kinda cute.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mhammer said:


> From today's Ottawa Citizen. I thought it was kinda cute.


excellent- so that problem is solved. nice work everyone! to celebrate i think ill go rape the earth some more!
crazy game tonite huh? looks good on philly.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

WEll...Habs VS Flyers....should be a Rough game compared to the Figure skating Pens..


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I grew up in Sherbrooke too and was of course a big Habs fan. I haven't followed hockey much in the last couple of decades but I have enjoyed to occassional playoff series. Since most of my friends here in BC are Canucks fans I watched them in the playoffs and that was rough,... then I picked up on the Canadiens a couple of weeks ago and I am really enjoying their energy and spunk. The next series with Philly should be a blast!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I hope the Habs are ready to fight! That will be a rough one!
Go Habs Go!!!!


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

They're gonna need to make a statement in Game 2 if the Habs are going to have any hope against Philly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

lots of criticism of Halak on the web ("what have you done for me, lately?")...but he's a non-issue if the Habs dont start scoring goals.
You cant win with a zero on your score card. Getting shutout in 2 straight playoff games by a #7 seed is a disgrace.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Diablo said:


> lots of criticism of Halak on the web ("what have you done for me, lately?")...but he's a non-issue if the Habs dont start scoring goals.
> You cant win with a zero on your score card. Getting shutout in 2 straight playoff games by a #7 seed is a disgrace.


weird. they'd be long golfing without Halak. What he's done these playoffs has been pretty amazing.
however, getting shutout twice by a #7 seed is no less of a disgrace as a President's Cup winner and the defending Standing Cup champion getting knocked out by a #8 seed that only made the playoffs by the skin of their teeth. the #7 Flyer team had to go through some decent clubs to get here too.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Good win for the Habs tonite! yeah! I love this guys skits, the hockey dude is great!


[video=youtube;Abi2RyOCwUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Abi2RyOCwUQ[/video]


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

another delete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i seem to have sprained both ankles jumping off the habs bandwagon.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Don't think Philly can give Chi much of a series. Suits me fine, I became a big fan of their young energetic and very fun to watch skilled team during their run last year. I admit, I was shocked that they took out SJ in 4...I (and I'm sure I wasn't alone) was calling for a 6 or 7 game series. My heart was with Chi but I was putting my money on SJ to finally break through this year. I think that series was *essentially* the final, and said so 2 rounds ago - West winner takes the cup in a walk. I still say so. Go Hawks.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I would say its all but over at this stage, split in Philly and the closer in Chicago


----------

